# VLC n'accède plus à la playlist Free



## pcollee (15 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, 
après un reboot Freebox hier, VLC n'accède à aucune chaîne. Toutes sont précédées d'un petit triangle jaune dans le contrôleur. Je ne me suis pas servi d'une vielle liste mais de celle qui répond au lien http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u.
Configuration MacOs 10.5.5, VLC 0.9.4. Sur un ancien Mac (powerPC) exactement le même problème...

Une idée?
Merci d'avance.

P@t.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Octobre 2008)

je peux t'assurer que la liste actuelle fonctionne
je viens de tester y a dear  Henry K qui balablate

par ailleurs
il y a un sujet central -sensé regrouper les questions free
y a même mulltiposte dans lle titre...
derniere page
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...x-multiposte-mail-208562-101.html#post4854690


----------



## Adrienhb (15 Octobre 2008)

Je viens de réinstaller cette playlist et la dernière version de vlc sur un macbook sous X.4 ce soir: ça marche.

Par contre... comment fait-on pour que vlc se souvienne de la playlist?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Octobre 2008)

tu l'enregistres !

( dur dur )


----------



## Adrienhb (16 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu l'enregistres !
> 
> ( dur dur )



Ben j'ai essayé et.. rien. 

Après avoir quitté vlc, lorsque je l'ai relancé, j'ai dû retourner chercher la playlist. 
Bon pas très grave, au final je lance vlc via la playlist. Mais je me demandai si l'inverse était possible.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Octobre 2008)

basique de chez basique VLC

tu ouvres la playlist dans VLC
tu as alors en gras le nom
puis en dessous liste des flux

ok?

puis menu fichier 
*enregistrer la paylist
*
et ca trouve une fenetre OSX pour choisir nom et emplacement 
et  accessoirement le format
par defaut  3mu etendu ( que tu gardes)

voilà


----------



## pcollee (16 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Toujours rien. Un de mes amis qui habite aussi Montpellier m'a contacté ce matin pour me dire qu'il lui arrive le même problème.
Je pense donc que la solution est entre les mains de...Free. 

Merci pour vos témoignages.
A+.
P@t.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Octobre 2008)

tiens combine 
essaye via l'excellent dentifreex 
c'est un petit logiciel qui conjointement à VLC
permet de voir les flux 
ou de les enregistrer  en direct( plus pratique que le streamwizard de VLC) 
ou de faire des programmations d'enregistrement différe ( sur mac , pas sur DD FB) 

c'est là
http://dentifreex.free.fr/


----------



## baritono (16 Octobre 2008)

pcollee a dit:


> Bonjour,
> après un reboot Freebox hier, VLC n'accède à aucune chaîne. Toutes sont précédées d'un petit triangle jaune dans le contrôleur. Je ne me suis pas servi d'une vielle liste mais de celle qui répond au lien http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u.
> Configuration MacOs 10.5.5, VLC 0.9.4. Sur un ancien Mac (powerPC) exactement le même problème...
> 
> ...



Une amie à Besançon est dans la même situation : tout est neuf, bien installé, après un reboot de la freebox... et pas de multiposte !
Dans d'autres villes au même moment, Paris et Strasbourg, ça marche très bien.
Je pense qu'il peut y avoir de problèmes localisés chez free...


----------



## Aliboron (16 Octobre 2008)

baritono a dit:


> Une amie à Besançon est dans la même situation : tout est neuf, bien installé, après un reboot de la freebox... et pas de multiposte !


 Je dirais (pour l'avoir fait chez un ami il y a deux jours) qu'il faut commencer par refaire les choses dans l'ordre :
- vérifier que le "ping" fonctionne comme prévu.
- s'assurer qu'on utilise la "bonne" version de VLC (la retélécharger au besoin) et ne pas oublier de vider les préférences avec le script fourni.
- re-tenter la connexion à la liste...


----------



## pascalformac (16 Octobre 2008)

etil se trouve que la playlist a encore changé
Ajouts de bas débits 
( communique de presse Free du jour)


----------



## Adrienhb (16 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> et ca trouve une fenetre OSX pour choisir nom et emplacement
> et  accessoirement le format
> par defaut  3mu etendu ( que tu gardes)
> 
> voilà



Euh ok... Tout cela je l'avais fait et donc oui j'avais eu le fichier 3mu. 
Mais donc mon amie devait donc l'ouvrir à chaque fois?
Pas possible de faire en sorte que vlc s'en souvienne à chaque fois?



pascalformac a dit:


> etil se trouve que la playlist a encore changé
> Ajouts de bas débits
> ( communique de presse Free du jour)



Donc mon amie doit retélécharger la playlist???


----------



## pascalformac (17 Octobre 2008)

elle fait ce qu'elle veut

et ca ne concerne QUE les fbV5 HD
---
et bien entendu reboot

c' est déjà dans le fil central ou les  manuels es multiposte


----------



## gingko (3 Novembre 2008)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Euh ok... Tout cela je l'avais fait et donc oui j'avais eu le fichier 3mu.
> Mais donc mon amie devait donc l'ouvrir à chaque fois?
> Pas possible de faire en sorte que vlc s'en souvienne à chaque fois?
> 
> ...



j'ai le même souci comment pousser vlc à mémoriser ma playlist par défaut

en double cliquant sur ma playlist cela ouvre vlc ok 

mais il y a t'il un truc pour configurer vlc pour quand je l'ouvre ( l'appli)  il me propose la playlist par défaut

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (4 Novembre 2008)

déjà dit au dessus

enregistrer la playlist ( en 3mu avec ouverture vlc)

et c'est ce fichier ou ses alias  qu'il faudra cliquer


----------



## Adrienhb (5 Novembre 2008)

Donc la réponse à Gingko est "non"...
Je joue sur les mots, mais pas exactement les choses de double-cliquer sur la playlist que sur l'application.
Tiens d'ailleurs cela me fait penser qu'au boulot où vlc est installé sur nos postes (des pc), en lançant vlc, on a accès à la playlist des chaînes, télé et radio.

Bref...


----------



## koukounor (26 Octobre 2009)

A Marseille, je n'obtiens que RTL9


----------



## naas (2 Novembre 2009)

je tente pour la premiere fois de regarder la tv free via vlc.
dans le menu de vlc (version 1.0.2) fichier/decouverte de services/chaines freebox tv (free.fr)
ok no soucis
quand j'ouvre la liste dans mon lecteur, ça se corse, rien ne passe
votre media d'entrée ne peut pas etre ouvert
VLC ne peut pas ouvrir rstp bla bla bla

une idée ?

je précise que shoutcast TV focntionne lui


----------



## pascalformac (2 Novembre 2009)

avoir VLC web plugin

charger
http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u 
et enregistrer cette playlist
et c'est traité dans le sujet de 129 pages et non 65,  ( recherchable avec sa propre recherche)


----------



## naas (2 Novembre 2009)

les pages dépendent du nombre de post par pages
ceci dit merci pour les infos
je verrais ça demain si cela fonctionne parce que pour l'instant

```
main warning: couldn't set thread priority (intf.m:1535): Invalid argument
main warning: couldn't set thread priority (intf.m:559): Invalid argument
main debug: adding item `rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr' ( rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr )
main debug: rebuilding array of current - root Liste de lecture
main debug: rebuild done - 2 items, index -1
main debug: processing request item rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr node Liste de lecture skip 0
main debug: resyncing on rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr
main debug: rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr is at 1
main debug: starting new item
main debug: creating new input thread
main debug: Creating an input for 'rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr'
main debug: thread (input) created at priority 22 (input/input.c:230)
main debug: thread started
main debug: using timeshift granularity of 50 MBytes
main debug: using timeshift path '/tmp'
main debug: `rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr' gives access `rtsp' demux `' path `mafreebox.freebox.fr'
main debug: creating demux: access='rtsp' demux='' path='mafreebox.freebox.fr'
main debug: looking for access_demux module: 1 candidate
macosx debug: notification received in VLC with name VLCOSXGUIInit and object VLCEyeTVSupport
macosx debug: input has changed, refreshing interface
live555 debug: DESCRIBE failed with 0: DESCRIBE send() failed: Broken pipe
live555 debug: connection timeout
live555 error: Failed to connect with rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr
main warning: no access_demux module matching "rtsp" could be loaded
main debug: TIMER module_need() : 62.623 ms - Total 62.623 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 62.623 ms)
main debug: creating access 'rtsp' path='mafreebox.freebox.fr'
main debug: looking for access module: 1 candidate
main debug: net: connecting to mafreebox.freebox.fr port 554
main debug: connection: Operation now in progress
main debug: connection succeeded (socket = 6)
main error: Read error: Connection reset by peer
access_realrtsp debug: rtsp connected
access_realrtsp warning: only real/helix rtsp servers supported for now
main warning: no access module matching "rtsp" could be loaded
main debug: TIMER module_need() : 40.764 ms - Total 40.764 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 40.764 ms)
main debug: waitpipe: object killed
main error: open of `rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr' failed: (null)
main debug: thread ended
main debug: dead input
main debug: changing item without a request (current 1/2)
main debug: nothing to play
macosx debug: input has stopped, refreshing interface
main debug: TIMER input launching for 'rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr' : 143.553 ms - Total 143.553 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 143.553 ms)
```


----------



## naas (3 Novembre 2009)

la nuit porte conseil,
j'ai commencé par un simple lien plutôt qu'une liste de chaines
rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/fbxtv_pub/stream?namespace=1&service=201&flavour=sd
fichier ouvrir un flux
france 2 dans le cas présent.
tout fonctionne bien
Encouragé j'ai relancé vlc, la liste par défaut fonctionne mais pas pour toutes les chaînes. (exemple mcm)
une recharge de la liste des chaines via http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u 
...


ne donne rien 
remarquez, je ne rate pas grand chose


----------



## pascalformac (3 Novembre 2009)

> liste par défaut fonctionne mais pas pour toutes les chaînes. (exemple mcm)


ce qui est parfaitement normal

mcm est payant....
(depuis avril 2009)
et donc ne sera pas lue , comme pour toute chaine payante


----------



## naas (3 Novembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> ce qui est parfaitement normal
> 
> mcm est payant....
> (depuis avril 2009)
> et donc ne sera pas lue , comme pour toute chaine payante


Ce qui *n'est pas* normal c'est que cette liste ne soit pas à jour, car TF1 et autre Gulli n'y sont pas, bon ok cela date de plus longtemps, mais cela prends 5 minutes pour une mise à jour.


----------



## Aliboron (3 Novembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> mcm est payante... (depuis avril 2009) et donc ne sera pas lue, comme pour toute chaine payante


Ah. Pourtant j'ai pu la lire ce matin, suite à ce message. Avec un message d'alerte (et un petit triangle jaune dans la liste) mais j'avais bien trois quatre danseuses en string qui se trémoussaient en rythme... Faudra que je regarde de plus près (j'ai peut-être été troublé et ne me suis pas rendu compte que j'avais été redirigé sur une autre chaîne à l'insu de mon plein gré).


----------



## pascalformac (3 Novembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Ce qui *n'est pas* normal c'est que cette liste ne soit pas à jour, car TF1 et autre Gulli n'y sont pas, bon ok cela date de plus longtemps, mais cela prends 5 minutes pour une mise à jour.


de quoi tu parles?
TF1 n'est PAS visible via  multiposte VLC free et donc pas dans la liste
et c'est pas nouveau
il n'y a donc aucune raison que TF1 soit listé


----------



## naas (3 Novembre 2009)

_edit..._


----------

